# DRAG DR-33.. 18s



## kingkoopa (Feb 23, 2012)

crappy iphone photos at night, ill get some better ones in the morning. already ordered the eibach pro kit


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

How did you get them to fit? PCD adapter or custom drilled?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The Drag DR-33's are made in our bolt pattern.

I sent an e-mail to Drag a month ago to see if they had anything, didn't like the style enough for my car.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'd like their DR-19's in an 18x8...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have their DR-31's in 17x8(non cruze). You couldn't beat the price and they've held up immaculately.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'd like their DR-19's in an 18x8...


There DR-19's are nice, but I personally don't like the rivet look around the lip.

I like a clean rim that looks nice, but not too flashy.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I really wanna do those in black and murder out my car. The whole thing is black and carbon.

Back on topic- OP, that looks really good, can't wait to see it drop!!!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I want Bronze Ray's TE-37's in 18's please...


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks good. Awaiting pix after springs.


----------



## kingkoopa (Feb 23, 2012)

still awaiting my springs...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'd like their DR-19's in an 18x8...


I have them in 5x114.3 if you can find adapter


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I cant see the wheels. There so **** black. Blah. Lol

The style is outdated but props for going custom.


----------



## kingkoopa (Feb 23, 2012)

I needed something quick so I picked these.. I'll change them out when I put more mods n


----------



## erick516 (Oct 13, 2012)

Did you purchase your wheels directly from Drag? I just checked their website and they do not list our 5 x 105 bolt pattern in the list of available bolt patterns...

Drag Wheels. Extreme Alloys. | DR-33 (FLAT BLACK W/ RED STRIPE, RALLY BRONZE, CHARCOAL GRAY)


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

KingKoopa, they look good.

Here is a link to the Drag 33 in 5/105 bolt pattern.

Wheel Products - Discount Tire Direct

Let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------

